#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Video jumpy when playing slide show in ZOOM meeting

## Willows59

Hi,  i have created a PowerPoint slide presentation for a family quiz to show in the ZOOM app during lockdown, I am using the 2019 version and have saved the presentation as a .ppt.(also tried saving as a ppsm and a pptm with no luck) 
All the slides with either text, pictures or MP3 music files work fine but i have video files saved as MPEG which works fine on my computer but everyone else watch on there screens are saying the videos are jumpy but the music plays OK(I have placed the video files into the slides by selecting Insert/Video/ Video on my PC) . I have also placed the videos onto my YouTube account but the videos are still jumpy. All the pictures, MP3 files and MPEG files have all been placed in the same folder as the presentation. i have tried MP4 files but they don't work at all. Can anyone help with how to get the video files to play smoothly.
Thanks in advance

----------


## ZackJones

When displaying a screen in zoom, do you select Optimize for full screen viewing of the video?

----------


## DannyPhilips

I'm using ZOOM and I've noticed that for quality playback you need to enable the optimization mode for full screen mode.

----------


## kennystone

ZOOM has made several full-fledged updates over the past few months. You should try some more. In any case it's not a problem with PP, it's a problem with ZOOM not working correctly.

----------

